# Plan to favour wealthy immigrants to New Zealand



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

As countries worldwide are facing economic pressures more countries are making changes to the immigrants it allows to enter & reside in their countries. To alleviate the problem of migrants that do not speak English fluently or will not contribute to New Zealand economically & therefore put further pressure on Social Benefits & Hospital & Medical services etc New Zealand is making changes to it's Immigration policies as this article outlines.

Leaked plans to changes in the Immigration requirements for New Zealand will mean that


> Applications from parents seeking residency to be with children already in New Zealand will be placed in the slow processing lane if their children-sponsors are not "high-income" people.
> 
> Parents will no longer be able to bring in dependent children and applicants who are poor in English will be required to pre-pay for language lessons.


The full article can be read here

Plan to favour wealthy immigrants - National - NZ Herald News


----------

